# Manistee River



## yakity-yak (Jul 21, 2009)

Looking for someone who might have canoed or kayaked the Manistee River. 
Our current info indicates it takes 35 hours. Does this seem correct?
What are the most scenic/pleasant stretches of the river? Good places to camp?

Thanks for any info!

Yakity-Yak


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

I just made a couple day trip from M-72 to South Sharon. Stopped halfway at CCC bridge. Really nice trip all in all, not a lot of other traffic. More cabins than I thought I would see. 

I dont know how long it would take to paddle the whole thing. CCC bridge was a nice rustic campground. Someday I will take on the whole river. 

There is more navigable water up from M-72.


----------

